# About bakers getting part time jobs



## Chei (Jul 3, 2019)

Can bakers be hired in baking part time jobs 
without having their own baking business as their background(as in they did not want to make their own business in baking) , however they have a background that they have obtained the skills and the ability to bake various types of bread or cakes since they have only practiced baking in their own homes for a long time that they got their skills and ability to make good products. Is that reason enough for bakers to be hired on part time jobs that involves baking?


----------

